# A bad schnauzer haircut...



## BorderCollieLuvr (Feb 23, 2010)

So when Demo gets his haircut he usually gets the normal schnauzer cut plus his little mohawk. I take him to a specific groomer who gives him the best haircut and I'm always happy with his work.

Well this last time, I decided I wanted to do a gentlemen's cut on him. This where they cut off the skirt but leave the feathering on the legs. It's supposed to make them look more masculine, I simply wanted it because he kept peeing on his skirt and it was becoming difficult to keep clean and un-matted.

Well, my groomer must have mistaken the skirt for being everything from the belly and below and I ended up with a very naked schnauzer.









(sorry for the quality, I took this with my phone)

I'm not mad. I mean, it's not like Demo knows his legs look like chicken legs. And it will grow back. But this is a lesson well learned. Next time, I'll go in with a picture of what I want.

Hey, at least the mohawk survived.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh dear, I had to cover Elsa's eyes from your nekkid dog!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh goodness... he reminds me of that old cartoon chicken that would lose it's feathers and be naked.

Um, I'm not laughing at Demo... I'm laughing with him! lol


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

tell him you want a lamb trim on your dog. where the legs are left longer than the body so you don't see the boneyness of his legs. I just did that on a maltese at work that wanted 1/4" left on the body. i knew the legs were gonna look awful cause she was soo little so I took it upon myself to leave the legs 3/4" and blended them in so it didn't look too noticeable! 
And he doesn't look bad. At least he has some substance to his legs


----------



## MyBritneyBear (Mar 25, 2010)

BorderCollieLuvr said:


> So when Demo gets his haircut he usually gets the normal schnauzer cut plus his little mohawk. I take him to a specific groomer who gives him the best haircut and I'm always happy with his work.
> 
> Well this last time, I decided I wanted to do a gentlemen's cut on him. This where they cut off the skirt but leave the feathering on the legs. It's supposed to make them look more masculine, I simply wanted it because he kept peeing on his skirt and it was becoming difficult to keep clean and un-matted.
> 
> ...


Looks a little like a 80's rock star.

My sisters schnauzers have had haircuts similiar to that one. At least it will all grow back pretty quickly.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Yikes!!!!
Poor baby
Just keep telling yourself- it's only hair-it grows back
It's only hair-it grows back it's only hair-it grows back....


----------



## BorderCollieLuvr (Feb 23, 2010)

bfoster said:


> Yikes!!!!
> Poor baby
> Just keep telling yourself- it's only hair-it grows back
> It's only hair-it grows back it's only hair-it grows back....


That is exactly what I had to do when he came out from the back of the groomers. I almost yelled.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hahaha.. oh no..


----------



## TomNakanishi (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, they must have though he was some kind of odd looking poodle. Lesson learned!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

TomNakanishi said:


> Wow, they must have though he was some kind of odd looking poodle. Lesson learned!


He looks nothing like a poodle? Looks like they used a 10 blade...thats pretty short. Luckily, like you said, its hair, it will grow back, and next time, be sure to specify exactly what you want done where, and how.  He's still cute!


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats a nice summer cut, he does not look that bad, mine are cut close to that all summer, and they feel comfortable during the hot period of summer. Most of the beard is removed as well. My dogs are not show dogs you can call them Happy dogs


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MyBritneyBear said:


> Looks a little like a 80's rock star.
> 
> My sisters schnauzers have had haircuts similiar to that one. At least it will all grow back pretty quickly.


LOL at the 80's rock star!!! 
At least the clipper work looks smooth on his legs/feet. I am wondering though why his ears/face looks "fuzzy"? He looks a bit top heavy


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, he IS naked! He's still a great looking Schnauzer though.


----------

